# Intermittent AC - 2003 Altima 2.5s



## tennokie (Aug 11, 2010)

My 2003 Altima 2.5s has a problem with the ac flickering off and on. It all seems to be stemming from the fan speed switch. At any given fan speed the ac indicator will begin flickering or just turning off and on. The compressor does follow this indicator so when its off its off. The problem is quickly fixed by turning to a different fan speed and then back to the one it was on. Sometimes it stays away and sometimes it returns quickly. I suspect a bad or dirty contact in the fan speed selector switch. How do i get to this switch? Is this switch easily dismantled so i can try fixing the contacts or should i order a new switch? I plan to check all the connections and make sure the loose contact is not there before dismantling the switch. Is there anything else i should be looking for or check first?


----------

